# 3 Vessel System



## catcher (19/4/14)

I am fortunate enough to have a mate who can weld, so we have built this for a 3V system which I am going to eventually use for my micro brewery.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (20/4/14)

Top stuff Catcher! :super:

I seem to be down Cooma way about once a fortnight so looking forward to sampling your wares (especially on way back from Bega - Brown Mountain :blink: ).

I still cannot get over how busy Cooma is, man on week day in the middle of summer its hard just getting down main street. Certainly one of the busiest country towns I've ever seen. Rekon your onto a good thing with your plans.


----------



## TidalPete (20/4/14)

Looks like a 3-vessel gravity setup to me?
Good stuff Catcher! You are to be commended! :super:

Anyone with brewing nous knows you're not a real brewer until you've done 3-vessel gravity. :lol:
Pushing-the-button-and-waiting is sooo easy.


----------



## Cocko (20/4/14)

Catcher, looks killer mate!

Quick, Q; Do you have your vessels or have them in mind? Only mention it because I wonder what gave you the height measurements?


Cant wait to see this bad boy in action... probably not as much as you but exciting build all the same!

Cheers


----------



## catcher (21/4/14)

Jaded and Bitter said:


> Top stuff Catcher! :super:
> 
> I seem to be down Cooma way about once a fortnight so looking forward to sampling your wares (especially on way back from Bega - Brown Mountain.
> 
> I still cannot get over how busy Cooma is, man on week day in the middle of summer its hard just getting down main street. Certainly one of the busiest country towns I've ever seen. Rekon your onto a good thing with your plans.


Watch this space. I'll give you a buzz when we are open and come in and have a beer on us.

Cooma is a beautiful place, surprises me every day. We only moved here in December and loving it. 



TidalPete said:


> Looks like a 3-vessel gravity setup to me?
> Good stuff Catcher! You are to be commended! :super:
> 
> Anyone with brewing nous knows you're not a real brewer until you've done 3-vessel gravity. :lol:
> Pushing-the-button-and-waiting is sooo easy.


Gravity Fed yep. Honestly it's the cheapest method that I could afford and easiest to understand.



Cocko said:


> Catcher, looks killer mate!
> 
> Quick, Q; Do you have your vessels or have them in mind? Only mention it because I wonder what gave you the height measurements?
> 
> ...


Plan on using 3 x 50L kegs insulated and heated on gas burners (kegs being done up ATM - see below).

Eventually want to do it with stainless 44 galon drums, with pumps and some more technology. Id really like to do beer making classes once I get my skill level up.

For now it's for making fresh wort kits and then beers once my micro brewery opens in a few months.


----------



## Lochem (25/4/14)

Very interested to see how this turns out. How much are you planning to brew in each batch and how often will you be open serving beer? I.e. every night?
How much do you expect to go thru on a regular evening?


----------



## catcher (25/4/14)

Lochem said:


> Very interested to see how this turns out. How much are you planning to brew in each batch and how often will you be open serving beer? I.e. every night?
> How much do you expect to go thru on a regular evening?


Going to do 25L knockouts for now, to experiment a bit with different recipes. 

When I can upgrade to 44's then I'll crank up volume.

I'll be brewing 2-3 days a week, distilling 3-4 days a week  

Will be playing it by ear and being flexible as I go.

We will be open 5 days as a wholesaler, grow to later hours when licensing allows.


----------



## White Lies Brewing Company (26/4/14)

Hey Catcher,

Have you gone through liquor licensing and excise licensing?

If you need some pointers PM me.

Lee


----------



## catcher (26/4/14)

White Lies Brewing Company said:


> Hey Catcher,
> 
> Have you gone through liquor licensing and excise licensing?
> 
> ...


Going through it at the moment. Currently in the 30 day notification waiting period, so will be submitting licence app once that expires.

But I will Pm you


----------



## catcher (7/6/14)

Slowly progressing. Now to get burners and insulate the vessels


----------



## JB (18/6/14)

catcher said:


> Slowly progressing. Now to get burners and insulate the vessels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, looks solid mate. So does your 3V has 2 kettles?


----------



## MrTwalky (18/6/14)

This will be great mate! I'm keen to drop by when you're open, maybe on my way to the snow!

Good luck


----------



## catcher (22/6/14)

Yeah two kettles for now. Later when I have the $$$ I'll upgrade. 

I've decided to do cask ales at my brewery  ordering some beer engines shortly.

Watch this space Twalky


----------

